# Bluetooth roll call / Update



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

How big is the jumper? Something that could be slipped into an envelope instead of sending it as a parcel? Might not need BMW's packaging.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Spectre said:


> How big is the jumper? Something that could be slipped into an envelope instead of sending it as a parcel? Might not need BMW's packaging.


 The SES jumper is 2 1/2" x 1" x 3/4" and it is plastic. In the picture below, courtesy of Golim.com, you can see it on the bottom left, it is the blue and white thing. Though mine was loose in the box that had the other boxes, it really needs to be shipped in a box. It really will not really qualify for a flat envelope rate.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> The SES jumper is 2 1/2" x 1" x 3/4" and it is plastic. In the picture below, courtesy of Golim.com, you can see it on the bottom left, it is the blue and white thing. Though mine was loose in the box that had the other boxes, it really needs to be shipped in a box. It really will not really qualify for a flat envelope rate.


Bummer about the postage then!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Bluetooth update/survey*

So I just got back from the local dealer today where I had my falling window trim replaced and at the same time had my Bluetooth ULF recoded.

Off the bat I noticed that instead of saying "BMW ULF" like it did before, it now says "BMW xxxxx" showing my VIN as the device name.

The voice prompt issue with it being too loud is still there. It doesn't quite seem as loud as before... but then it could be just me getting used to it. :dunno:

Everything is working right, except for the loud voice prompts and one thing that isn't consistent with the SES Manual. The manual states that you can adjust the volume level of the SES Voice Prompts by holding the Voice Recognition button until the beep, and saying "Volume Up" or "Volume Down". When I do this on mine, it doesn't seem to do anything. I thought maybe it was a software issue so I was hoping recoding would help fix this, but it is still there.

So, some questions to those of you who have the BT kit on your cars...

- Are the voice prompts loud?
- What model car? (E46, E39, X5... Coupe, Sedan, etc.?)
- Which BT ULF Part number do you have? (Mine ends in 552)
- What part number shows on the ULF module itself? (Mine ends in 552-02)
- Most importantly, if you issue the voice commands "Volume Up" or "Volume Down" does the system respond to it?

Not a big issue for me since the core functionality works really well and I like it a lot. Just something I found to be rather curious about this.

Please post your experiences if you can.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Threads merged


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

*Bluetooth + E46 Coupe Update*

I was going to start a similar thread with my own update... On Friday I had my radio tuner replaced and also had them look for a fix for the too-loud prompts. The tech spent quite a lot of time with Tech Assist. They gathered lots of info regarding my car, module, and phone to document the problem. The tech then went "one layer up," (still with Tech Assist?) and the next person said that they are aware of the prompts and acknowledgement tones being too loud in the E46 coupes for BOTH modules 610 and 552. They are currently working on a software fix, which they are expecting (hoping?) to have available in September. Your module will need to be recoded when the new software is out.

In the mean time, tech assist suggested setting your speed sensitive volume (GAL?) to 1. It has made a small difference in my car, but apparently that is all they've been able to come up with for right now. Note that the prompts ARE speed sensitive, and may get much louder depending on your radio settings at highway speeds (ask me how I know this!).

As for adjusting the volume level of voice prompts, that is also not working correctly in the coupe. So saying "Volume Down" after the tone will not bring the volume down (but saying "volume up" definitely makes it louder!).

Not sure about other cars, but this is a known issue in the E46 coupe. So keep your ear plugs handy till September, and hope that the prompts don't blow out your tweeters before the warranty is up!

My car: '04 330ci w/nav. My paperwork says I have the 610 module, but haven't physically seen the module as the dealer installed it at delivery.



doeboy said:


> So, some questions to those of you who have the BT kit on your cars...
> 
> - Are the voice prompts loud?
> - What model car? (E46, E39, X5... Coupe, Sedan, etc.?)
> ...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Moolji said:


> I was going to start a similar thread with my own update... On Friday I had my radio tuner replaced and also had them look for a fix for the too-loud prompts. The tech spent quite a lot of time with Tech Assist. They gathered lots of info regarding my car, module, and phone to document the problem. The tech then went "one layer up," (still with Tech Assist?) and the next person said that they are aware of the prompts and acknowledgement tones being too loud in the E46 coupes for BOTH modules 610 and 552. They are currently working on a software fix, which they are expecting (hoping?) to have available in September. Your module will need to be recoded when the new software is out.
> 
> In the mean time, tech assist suggested setting your speed sensitive volume (GAL?) to 1. It has made a small difference in my car, but apparently that is all they've been able to come up with for right now. Note that the prompts ARE speed sensitive, and may get much louder depending on your radio settings at highway speeds (ask me how I know this!).
> 
> ...


Hmm... Interesting... thanks for sharing... My GAL setting is already at 1. :dunno: And I'm having trouble understanding how GAL is related to the Telematics functionality, especially since we have to disconnect pin 7 and 8 from the ULF wiring harness.  Hrmm.... So you say when you say "Volume Up" it gets louder... does the display register a command?
My display doesn't register anything (the manual says it should) when I say either command.

The reason I asked about what is on the module itself is because there seems to be confusion as to which is the newer part number... the one ending in 552 or the one ending in 610 because there have been people who have gotten the 610 ULF and the module actually says 552-02. Mine is a 552 module and the ULF says the same thing "552-02" :dunno: I guess it doesn't really matter which is newer since the ULFs all say the same thing and they all have the problem.

Guess I'll have to visit my tech friend again in September and see if he can get me coded when the time comes.

Keeping my fingers crossed for the September update.


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

doeboy said:


> 1. Hmm... Interesting... thanks for sharing... My GAL setting is already at 1. And I'm having trouble understanding how GAL is related to the Telematics functionality, especially since we have to disconnect pin 7 and 8 from the ULF wiring harness. Hrmm.... 2. So you say when you say "Volume Up" it gets louder... does the display register a command?
> My display doesn't register anything (the manual says it should) when I say either command.
> 
> 3. The reason I asked about what is on the module itself is because there seems to be confusion as to which is the newer part number... the one ending in 552 or the one ending in 610 because there have been people who have gotten the 610 ULF and the module actually says 552-02. Mine is a 552 module and the ULF says the same thing "552-02" I guess it doesn't really matter which is newer since the ULFs all say the same thing and they all have the problem.
> ...


1. Regarding the GAL affecting Bluetooth, I was wondering the same thing, if only because the BT voice prompts are created by the module; so changing the volume of voice prompts in NAV, for example, does nothing to affect the volume of voice prompts overall. But changing the GAL does affect voice prompts in all "subsystems"??:dunno: As I didn't install the module myself, I didn't know about pins 7&8. Maybe pins 7&8 have nothing to do with GAL?

2. The volume *does* go up incrementally each time I say "volume up", but it doesn't show in the display. So I have no way of knowing where it's set. I just keep saying "volume down", and after a while I start to feel ignored by the lady... this might actually be good training for when I get married. Come to think of it, the lady gets louder but never shuts up. I'm starting to think I know her.
<O
3. I don't think anyone has been able to find the person at BMW responsible for allocating the part numbers... maybe he/she took a cue from _Office Space_ and changed around all the part numbers so as to "Bluetooth" tiny increments from our cell phone minutes as part of a larger planuch:. But Tech Assist didn't confirm which module was first... In fact, if they did, they might have tried to replace our software with the software in the "newer" module to see if the problem was fixed. But they found all modules to have the same problem in the coupe, so apparently the part numbers didn't matter, at least for this problem.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Moolji said:


> 1. Regarding the GAL affecting Bluetooth, I was wondering the same thing, if only because the BT voice prompts are created by the module; so changing the volume of voice prompts in NAV, for example, does nothing to affect the volume of voice prompts overall. But changing the GAL does affect voice prompts in all "subsystems"??:dunno: As I didn't install the module myself, I didn't know about pins 7&8. Maybe pins 7&8 have nothing to do with GAL?


That's what I was trying to say. pin 7 and 8 appear to be speed sensitive volume related for the telematics control... GAL seems to be for radio/CD volume.



> 2. The volume *does* go up incrementally each time I say "volume up", but it doesn't show in the display. So I have no way of knowing where it's set. I just keep saying "volume down", and after a while I start to feel ignored by the lady... this might actually be good training for when I get married. Come to think of it, the lady gets louder but never shuts up. I'm starting to think I know her.
> <O


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



> 3. I don't think anyone has been able to find the person at BMW responsible for allocating the part numbers... maybe he/she took a cue from _Office Space_ and changed around all the part numbers so as to "Bluetooth" tiny increments from our cell phone minutes as part of a larger planuch:. But Tech Assist didn't confirm which module was first... In fact, if they did, they might have tried to replace our software with the software in the "newer" module to see if the problem was fixed. But they found all modules to have the same problem in the coupe, so apparently the part numbers didn't matter, at least for this problem.


Guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

So here's an update on my situation. The dealer here in Germany says i'm missing 2 other parts from the kit that goes in my car. Figures, it's the 2 parts i asked him to get for me about a month ago. Pisses me off when they don't want to admit that the customer MIGHT know more than what they do....

oh, and get this.... Circle BMW, the place that everyone praises about parts and stuff, send me this when i asked about ordering the SES jumper:

"_Dirtboy,

Your car has a production date of 01/2002, therefore it's not within the bluetooth production application. We cannot sell parts for vehicles that do not fall in the pro. date range. Sorry!

Thank you,
Chris
----- Original Message ----- 
From: D
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2004 2:39 PM
Subject: Bluetooth kit for 01/2002 330Ci

I need help. My car is a 01/2002 330Ci, U.S. spec, and my dealer here in Germany looked on his ETK with my VIN and gave me this number for the BT retrofit for my car- 84 64 0 302 166. They went to install it and ran into the problem that the connector for the ULF has 54 pins and the connector in the trunk of my car has 28 pins. So they contacted BMW in Munich and got this number for an adapter cable- 61 12 0 029 681. I also found out that I need SES Jumper Plug Part # 84 11 0 018 038, they say they can't get it because it is an american part. Are there any other parts that you know of that I need for this installation? Also, what would the cost be for this SES plug to be mailed to an APO address?_

WTF?!?!  so if i wrote to them and said i had a 03/2002 car would they sell me the part??....

  :tsk:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> WTF?!?!  so if i wrote to them and said i had a 03/2002 car would they sell me the part??....


:bustingup

The dealers here are cracking me up.

I went to a dealer the other day to order touch-up paint kit.

Me " Hello, I'd like to order Mora Metallic touch-up kit. Paint code is 359'

Sales Dude "Errr, sorry, but we need your VIN to be able to order it"

Me "Do you want my blood group too ? It's Mora Metallic, there is only one Mora Metallic and it's not car specific"

Sales Dude "Sorry, we need the VIN"

:tsk:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :bustingup
> 
> The dealers here are cracking me up.
> 
> ...


Wow, and here I thought it was BMWNA's dealers that were this clueless.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Hmm, Circle BMW wrote back and said it was ok to order the part.... we'll see what happens next.... :dunno:


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Got the SES plug yesterday.... found out adapter cable #61 12 0 029 681 is wrong.... :bawling: :tsk:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> :bustingup
> 
> Me " Hello, I'd like to order Mora Metallic touch-up kit. Paint code is 359'
> 
> ...


Alex,

It's not just BMW... I recently bought touch-up paint for my Chevy truck. They would not sell it to me without the VIN either... They must be sending all dealers to the same school these days! 

--pete


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

How much is the Bluetooth kit?


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

kurichan said:


> How much is the Bluetooth kit?


for the module and install kit, I believe about $450 total.


----------



## hollysmac (May 5, 2003)

*11/01 build 2002my M3 with option 640 + Navagation CPT 8000*

Greetings: My dealer & I are trying to work this out.. I have the amplifier and what seems to be missing is the cable between FAKRA cable between the bluetooth antenna and the bluetooth unit. does anyone know of a source. Right now my car is at the dealer with guts hanging out. I want to dave myself the expense of putting it together, taking a trip to NC to see my son and starting all over again. Attached is a picture of the kits contents -- where I wrote cable is the one that is missing. any help would be appreciated.

Holly


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

hollysmac said:


> Greetings: My dealer & I are trying to work this out.. I have the amplifier and what seems to be missing is the cable between FAKRA cable between the bluetooth antenna and the bluetooth unit. does anyone know of a source. Right now my car is at the dealer with guts hanging out. I want to dave myself the expense of putting it together, taking a trip to NC to see my son and starting all over again. Attached is a picture of the kits contents -- where I wrote cable is the one that is missing. any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Holly


Couldn't the dealer open up another Bluetooth kit and see if it has the missing cable?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

hollysmac said:


> Greetings: My dealer & I are trying to work this out.. I have the amplifier and what seems to be missing is the cable between FAKRA cable between the bluetooth antenna and the bluetooth unit. does anyone know of a source. Right now my car is at the dealer with guts hanging out. I want to dave myself the expense of putting it together, taking a trip to NC to see my son and starting all over again. Attached is a picture of the kits contents -- where I wrote cable is the one that is missing. any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Holly


 Looks like are talking about the cable that connects the unit to be installed in the trunk and the antenna that sits underneath the ashtray for the rear passengers. That is not part of the BT kit, it is part of the factory prewiring. I would assume your dealer should be able to order that.


----------

